# Food PIctures [unrestricted version]



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

I would like to see pictures of your food! 

:rapture:

This thread is for unrestricted types of food - if anyone would prefer a more narrowly defined food picture thread (like vegan food, low carb, whatever) please shield your eyes 

:rapture:


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

this sandwich that I just made. it was good 

turkey, provolone, cream cheese, mayo, butter



















Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Tortillas, refried pinto beans, 3 eggs sunnyside-up, cheese, a chicken cutlet, and pork green chile. The drink is apple cider vinegar, honey, and hot water. This is my breakfast most days.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

It's seared shrimp (mirin, garlic, green onions, soy) with a mango salsa (mango, champagne grapes, blueberries, cilantro, white wine vinegar and a shot of lime juice) and a mango/sake puree. And stir fried green beans in peanut oil with a touch of salt and garlic. And yes, I made it last year.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

Yesterday I made banana nut muffins and they were pretty good 

they are made with bananas and walnuts and salty cashews ... with extra cashews and sugar on top


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

also I have a serious steak & potato craving right now so here's some steak and potato pictures from Google images.


----------



## Hiraeth (Jan 2, 2015)

I love your plates, @cuddle bun. xD

Here's some couscous and potato salad.


----------



## Hiraeth (Jan 2, 2015)

Also, chickpea salad, vegan burger, chia pudding and a Buddha bowl. )


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

The last food image on my phone


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

(I like this thread, but I usually eat the food before someone mentions taking a pic of it)


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)




----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

muffins


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

this is 2 grilled cheese sandwiches that I made yesterday ...it did get a bit messy but was still good


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Great thread idea 
------

Sliced tomatoes and baby spinach on sourdough. I made it into garlic bread toasts. I toasted the bread, spread on some earth balance butter, pressed fresh garlic onto each and spread. I steamed/lightly sauteed the tomatoes and spinach. Sprinkled with salt and Italian seasoning and...a drizzle of balsamic. I really enjoy the combination of flavors. Yum:










Dinner:

Black bean burger (frozen) on sourdough with guacamole, sliced tomatoes, cucumbers and spinach. Sprinkled with some Italian seasoning:


----------



## Nesta (Jan 17, 2015)

Vegan pot pie

















Growing up, my mom used to make pot pie with leftover turkey from Thanksgiving. I haven't made a pot pie since I stopped eating meat. I made the crust from scratch which I haven't ever done before. I translated the recipe from a non vegan one. It turned out well. There is just something so satisfying about childhood comfort foods.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Slightly older pic


----------



## Nesta (Jan 17, 2015)

Vegan Tortilla Soup. I love making soups and this was one of the first ones I learned to make properly using the food processor. I haven't made it for a few years because we got sick of it. I made it tonight and it was pretty good.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

this is a picture of a recipe I tried called Peanut Curry Chicken from the Food Wishes youtube channel. I think it was pretty good but one of those things that tastes better as leftovers.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

this is a picture of a 4" wide cheesecake that I made last week and I had some trouble with it because the crust stayed in the pan when I removed it from the pan. The top turned out great though and it tasted great. I wish I could find a 4" diameter pan with a glass bottom so I could serve directly off that but I haven't found that yet.



for that I was following this method to get the top smooth but I had to divide the amounts a lot in order to fit the small pan (dividing most amounts by 7 but he used 5 large eggs and I used 1 large egg since I couldn't divide that any further)


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

this is a breakfast sandwich that I made. little burnt on the edges but it tastes great.
Egg, beef sausage, cream cheese, mayo, and some cheddar and mozzarella cheese. cooked in butter.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

Greek yogurt with honey and walnuts.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Rosemary roasted potatoes! *faints*
roud:


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Some Polish stuffed cabbage that I made last year, along with a simple potato salad. I used a whole head of cabbage and the stuffing is made with beef, mushrooms, onions, and barley instead of the usual rice. The salad is made from cubed Syracuse salted potatoes dressed with sour cream and some herbs. It fed me for a week straight.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

I have been eating a lot of Korean food.. They are good sources of protein after a workout.... very little grease


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Monkey poop


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

I am trying to learn how to make milk for latte art and this is honestly the closest I've gotten so far even though it isn't very good.

it's moka pot coffee made with beans from my local coffee shop that I ground in a little $10 hand grinder from Amazon ... with chocolate syrup ...and I heated milk on the stove and used a little $10 milk frother to make bubbles in the milk ...I've watched some youtube videos trying to get the bubbles right for latte art and I feel like I'm getting closer even though it's still bad...

but it did taste good at least.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Monkey poop


haha wow, I am curious about this but I can't read the label...what is it made of? does it taste good?

I think the strangest thing I ever ate was a crunchy snack food that was actually dried worms and dried crickets. Visually it looked awful but the taste and texture was pretty good.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

this was my breakfast today...scrambled eggs and beef sausage










and this is my stovetop coffee maker just starting to brew....i am starting to really enjoy the sight of this now that I have better coffee beans; such a huge difference getting beans from the local coffee shop vs. grocery store.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

cuddle bun said:


> haha wow, I am curious about this but I can't read the label...what is it made of? does it taste good?
> 
> I think the strangest thing I ever ate was a crunchy snack food that was actually dried worms and dried crickets. Visually it looked awful but the taste and texture was pretty good.


Yes it's made of monkey poop

Taste good


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a girl crush on your skills. Seriously you just changed my world informing us that they make STOVETOP coffeemakers. Now I can have espresso, at a fraction of the cost and spend less than 60.00 getting a really decent one. 

Hugs, Kisses even though I don't know you. I am just thankful, also I love your sandwich skills.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

HellCat said:


> I have a girl crush on your skills. Seriously you just changed my world informing us that they make STOVETOP coffeemakers. Now I can have espresso, at a fraction of the cost and spend less than 60.00 getting a really decent one.
> 
> Hugs, Kisses even though I don't know you. I am just thankful, also I love your sandwich skills.


Oh lol ... well it's not technically espresso, I read that espresso is made at 9 bars of pressure and the moka pot is something like 1.5 bars of pressure. But it is stronger and more concentrated than drip coffee. the "guy who is now my ex" taught me how to make it because he's from Italy and that's just how they make coffee in Italy. I had an aluminum one at first but actually could taste the aluminum so now I have a steel one.

If I could figure out how to make latte art with my little frothing wand I would be so happy! I see people doing it on youtube and I feel like I'm doing the same steps but it just isn't happening yet 
:laughing:


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

this was my 2nd attempt at bad latte art today ...maybe if I keep posting pictures of my fails then someone will come tell me what I'm doing wrong
:laughing:










I really want to do something like this but it's just not happening yet....i feel like I'm getting too much of the liquid milk that instantly mixes with the coffee, and too much of the light gloppy puffy foam that can be dropped but not poured ...and not enough in between where it's foamy but also still liquid.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

A little something I made the other day.









Just some creamed chipped beef. The second time I made it, I actually browned the butter before i made the roux. To my enormous surprise, it actually needed _more_ flour to come to consistency that way.



cuddle bun said:


> and this is my stovetop coffee maker just starting to brew....i am starting to really enjoy the sight of this now that I have better coffee beans; such a huge difference getting beans from the local coffee shop vs. grocery store.


I know, right? When it's made like that, I can drink it black. Coffee is amazing when people don't burn beans and call it "roasted".


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Taste the freshness!
roud:


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

Judson Joist said:


> Taste the freshness!
> roud:


that looks amazing! especially the last one...ugh. I love avocados.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

pics of cheesecake that I made last night and we ate it today...this was my 4th attempt making a cheesecake and visually it gets a little better each time although all of them have tasted good.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

closest I've gotten so far to making latte art at home...it's not gorgeous but it's a huge improvement and it tasted good to me


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

and this tasted much better than it looks I swear...I'm craving more of it right now actually. a "use up whatever I have in the fridge" stew containing ground turkey, butter, hot peppers, cashew butter, coconut milk, olives, some ketchup and tomato paste, garlic powder and I forget what else. I basically put most of my half-finished things in it and it was good...just spicier than I expected because I thought the peppers were milder but I like spicy so I did not mind.


----------

